# Inspection for permanent RV



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

We are buying an RV from a friend for a weekend place. He has not done the registration in a few years as it is set up under a cover in a RV park and never been on the road. Has jacks under the slides, etc. Would be a major pain to hook it up and tow it in and I'm not confident it would pass anyway. We don't plan to move either, so I don't want to spend a bunch of money to get it road worthy if not going to going to tow it. 

I have been told that need current registration to transfer title. To register need the new BS safety inspection. Any suggestions on how to get this done.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

You may be able to just complete Form 130-U, application for Texas title and /or registration, & check *title only*. I'd call your local county tax assessor-collector and get their opinion. Tell them the RV is static (Parked) & it has not been & will not be used on public roads.

Click on Form 130-U
http://www.txdmv.gov/motorists/buying-or-selling-a-vehicle/trailers

Good Luck


----------

